# Advice on dog not eating after house move



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

I have an 8 month old puppy. We moved house 3 weeks ago and since that day she's not been eating properly. Before the move both meals she had each day would be eaten straight away, as soon as i put the bowl down. We moved into my parents house so it is a house she is familiar with and has stayed at before and she loves it there. She seems happy in herself and seems to have settled in, she's getting longer walks which are now off lead every day. In her self she seems happy and in no way seems unwell but i am starting to get worried about her not eating. 

I got her a different food on Thursday last week to see if that would get her interested in food again but still no luck. I put her bowl down and she just isn't interested, she will sometimes go to the bowl and start eating in the afternoon (she's fed about 6am) which i guess is when she is really hungry but i would say she's only eating about a 1/4 of what she should be.

Some days i will soak her biscuits in gravy or milk or tea, all of which i don't like doing but she likes it and will sometimes eat it, others not. 

I am starting to get worried about her now, as 3 weeks is a long time. Has anyone been through anything similar or have any ideas how i can get her interested in her food again.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Moving a house is very stressful, some adapt after just a few days, others, like yours, take longer. 

what food is she on? 

maybe mix some sardines with it, peanut butter, low fat yoghurt, mix it up so it is more interesting. you could get some wet dog food and mix it with her biscuits and maybe let it soak in hot water so it forms natural yummy gravy. 

if this carries on think about taking her to the vets. 

I'm sure someone else will be along soon with better advice.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

She was on wainwrights and I just bought her some burns to see if that would get her interested.

I will try mixing it with the things you suggested, I will buy some yoghurt as I know she loves that.

I hope she starts eating again normally soon as it's worrying.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Zipper was about 8 months when he stopped eating in the mornings - so maybe she's just not a breakfast eater.
I've never fussed about my lot eating - food gets put down if not eaten in 10 minutes it gets taken away and they have to wait until the next meal time, apart from Zipper not liking to eat breakfast they've only ever missed 1 meal


----------

